# Chocobo



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

. I finally was able to get to the breeder today and pick up my new sweet tiel. S/he is so sweet and loving. He wants to be out all the time with us. So sweet and loves scritches. It was a roundtrip of 5-1/2 hours, and I am exhausted, but very happy 









Chocobo and my daughter's artwork


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

You have a very pretty birdy, if I'm not mistaken he/she is a pearl-pied?


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Gorgeous! (S)he looks so pretty!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Chocobo is a sweetie !


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Chocobo is gorgeous,I enjoyed all the photos,congratulations on getting your cockatiel.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

What a beauty! S/he looks so friendly and I could just give him/her a cuddle!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a cutie! 

Spork, s/he is pearl pied.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! He is so cute!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Cuuuuute! Love the name too


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Cuuuuute! Love the name too


So glad somebody likes the name! My daughter was so mad when I told her the name. We had tenatively decided on Nibbles before we went and picked him up, but once we got him I just couldn't see him as Nibbles any more. Finally I told her the full name would be Chocobo Nibbles, and she seems to be alittle less angry at me


----------



## colleenwithelmo (Sep 1, 2012)

How cute!! Im sure the long trip was completely worth it!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

bearycakes said:


> So glad somebody likes the name! My daughter was so mad when I told her the name. We had tenatively decided on Nibbles before we went and picked him up, but once we got him I just couldn't see him as Nibbles any more. Finally I told her the full name would be Chocobo Nibbles, and she seems to be alittle less angry at me


A chocobo is a character in the Final Fantasy series too. What can i say, i'm a bit of a nerd lol. Also it really suits your cockatiel!


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> A chocobo is a character in the Final Fantasy series too. What can i say, i'm a bit of a nerd lol. Also it really suits your cockatiel!


My husband was a big Final Fantasy nerd pre-kids. I always thought the chocobos looked so similar to 'tiels. My husband loved that I named him after something on his video games, lol. Me and hubby are both big nerds, I guess .


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

haha. well. i hope it's a girl so she can keep her lovely pearls.  gorgeous birdie

(don't tell your daughter but chocobo is a lot better than nibbles. LOL)


----------

